# Whine Whine Whine!



## 876lol678

My girl is turning 5 months old this week and I am learning so much about her, but this still baffles me. She whines when her sister is outside being walked. She whines when her and her sister are in the car together. She whines when she wants to go out. But most of the time she whines and I can't figure out why. Is this normal? Sometimes she cries or whines so badly it sounds like she is being tortured. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jax08

Congratulations!! You have a German Shepherd!!

Teach her "Quiet". Use a clicker and treats. Click and reward when she's quiet. Teach her some other cue for going outside. Some people use a bell that the dog rings. If she's whining when her sister is out being walked then distract her. She's either jealous or maybe having some separation anxiety.


----------



## AllisonS

Congratulations!! You have a German Shepherd!! <----







! So true! I love that they're so vocal.


----------



## jake

just whining-wait till you get a BIG bark when you think you want to sleep in-a big groan when you put away the toy and a yowr-thht-mumble-groan-flop down on floor temper tantrum.Unless it is out of control try not to laugh and ignore and turn your back and walk away.WARNING laughing=applause to a smart GSD.


----------



## nitros_mommy

HAHA got to love the GSD for this. Nitro is not so bad, but he has got worse since we got his "sister" 3 yrs ago. She has BAD separation anxiety, but it's only when Nitro isn't around, she's so bonded to him, she can go out without him but if he is out she Screams!! forget whining, that would be bliss!

Definitely teach the quiet, it's the best thing they can learn in my opinion. Even if we do love them "talking" to us on most occassions


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Hahaha.. Yup, Stark is a whinner too.. 

Whine for attention, whine for food, whine while chewing his bone, whine while he is falling alseep, whine when we are petting him... whine, whine, whine.. haha.. 

Definitely a GSD thing.. hahaha..


----------



## 876lol678

Thanks Everyone!

I'm glad to hear this is a GSD thing and not something I'm doing wrong. I'm constantly trying to figure out what she needs or wants. We've already taken her out for a potty break 3 times in the last hour. lol 

She does bark! We've taken her to the dog park or walks and she barks like crazy. When she barks I walk her away from whoever she is barking at and when she stops barking, we walk back towards the people or dog. So far it isn't working.

I love the idea of her ringing a bell to let me know when she really needs to go out for a potty break. I will try to work on that and the "quiet" training.

She is actually teaching her sister to bark/whine too. Fun Fun Fun! lol


----------



## Raziel

Wow, you should come to MY house! Kilo talks ALL the time








I love it though!


----------



## doggiedad

you can teach her quiet. make sure she's not in pain.
maybe you need to visit the Vet.


----------



## Riley's Mom

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Congratulations!! You have a German Shepherd!!
> 
> Teach her "Quiet". Use a clicker and treats. Click and reward when she's quiet.


You mean whining is a common GSD thing?????? Yeeeekkksssss! Now why didn't I think of clicking this away????? Thanks for so much, I see the potential for a cure to the whine fests at our house. Oh one can only hope!


----------



## 876lol678

Jax and doggiedad: What do I do to teach her "quiet" and also ringing a bell? I was just talking to my husband about it and he said, "Great!! How do we do it?" I had no idea how to answer that. lol


----------



## GSDSunshine

As far as ringing the bell. It's very easy. Just be careful because they know ringing the bell will let them go out. So if he's bored...bell rings. sees a squirrel out the window....rings the bell. They will ring the bell for more than just potty breaks.

I know a dog that is bell trained and all they did was every time he was led outside for his many potty breaks as a puppy, they would take his paw and hit the bell. Didn't take long for him to put the 2 and 2 together. And he wasn't even a GSD!

It does get annoying because they also gave him a treat when he got back in for going potty outside so now he will ask to go out just so he can come back in and get a treat.


----------



## Suki's Mom

We taught Suki to push her nose into some windchimes that we have hung at nose level by the back door (which is in the basement).

She will also ring them if she wants us to play with her (clue: she's standing at the bottom of the stairs with a toy in her mouth, lol).

Also, if we hide on her in the basement, she'll ring the bell instead of looking for us, as she knows we come when she rings it. Yep, she's not dumb!


----------



## jake

vocalizing can be an OK thing.When Jake alert barks I use OK (means I understand your alert enough)He is good about stopping when I say this.Sometimes he just seems to bark-whine snarfle-groan just too much at a time for no specific reason.I guess dogs have a right to TALK too and who else are they going to talk to except you ? I notice the older he gets the MORE he talks-maybe like talky senior citizen humans?


----------



## [email protected]

"I notice the older he gets the MORE he talks-maybe like talky senior citizen humans?"

LOL LOL.


----------



## [email protected]

i was just thinking about this thread this evening --- i was chuckling earlier because samson is a huge fan of fetch! loves it. and every single time that he makes it back to me with the ball in his mouth he is begins whining. every time. no exception. kinda confusing cause i know that he loves playing --- i am just assuming that the whine is out of happiness.


----------



## Stella's Mom

The older Stella is getting the more she whines when she doesn't get her way.


----------



## cta

i have a whiner too. he whines when he can't get to where he wants to go. for example, in the summer we eat outside a lot. while we are eating, we tether the dog to one of our chairs. if somebody gets up and walks away and he doesn't get to go too...omg...you would think he was being tortured. well i guess in his mind he is being tortured lol. he's soooo loud it's ridiculous. one time we ran into one of our neighbors that lives behind us and she was like "chobahn, you NEED to tell your mommy and daddy to STOP leaving you outside alone. i always hear you whining and crying!" i just laughed and told her we NEVER leave him outside alone, he's just whining because he can't be stuck up our butts 24/7.


----------



## hans

*Clicker training to be quiet*



Jax08 said:


> Congratulations!! You have a German Shepherd!!
> 
> Teach her "Quiet". Use a clicker and treats. Click and reward when she's quiet. Teach her some other cue for going outside. Some people use a bell that the dog rings. If she's whining when her sister is out being walked then distract her. She's either jealous or maybe having some separation anxiety.


OMG I can't tell you how glad I am that I found this page! Una whines incessantly and with five small kids in the house, it's all I can do to not get frustrated with it.

I've never done any clicker training before. Is there a primer I can get on this? I don't have a lot of spare time but I definitely want to work on this with her. Una is just about to turn two. I hope it's not too late! :help:


----------



## Guardian Shepherd

Ok, here's one...
My GSD just turned 10. His whining has increased exponentially! He's trained a little different. While I'm at work, he stays in all day (no accidents). At night, he'll whine to alert me he needs to go potty so I get up and let him. I wait until he's done and we go back to sleep.
When I'm home, during the day, my GSD will wander around the house and whine. It doesn't matter if he just came inside. Seems the only time he doesn't whine is when he's sleeping. Physically there is nothing wrong with him.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Petra's Dad

I would say you just have a vocal GSD as stated above. My girl will do it if she wants to play or if her ball rolls under the couch for the millionth time. My mom's GSD will just lay down and whine as well (he's a bit older as well).


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I call them whine-eraners.


----------



## banzai555

My first thought is either a) he actually is in pain, maybe arthritis or b) he's getting some doggy dementia. I remember reading something online that older dogs with dementia kinda start wandering around as if they're not quite sure where they are, and general anxiety (and whining) might increase too. Just a thought.


----------

